# Mexican Style Chili con Queso



## kitchenelf (Dec 16, 2003)

Mexican Style Chili con Queso

1 poblano pepper
additional Serrano or jalapeno is optional
½ TBS vegetable oil
½ small onion minced
1 clove garlic, finely mined
1 cup shredded Asadero cheese or Monterey Jack or Mozzarella
¼ cup half and half
salt to taste

Roast poblano, peel and remove seeds.  Cut into thin strips.  When you roast the poblano if you want some Serrano or jalapeno in this dish roast them at the same time, removing seeds and veins and chopping.

Heat oil, add onion and garlic and sauté until onion is transparent being careful not to brown.  Add any pepper strips you are using, cheese, and half and half over low heat, stirring constantly, until everything is smooth and creamy.  Season with salt to taste.

May be transferred to a chaffing dish at this point if there is any left after tasting it while it was cooking  8)


----------



## carnivore (Dec 16, 2003)

oh, just saw this one.  this looks berry berry good too.  Asadero is a cheese i've been unable to find locally (i've never had it before either).  i'll have to do a little searching....


----------

